# Linuxtag am 10-13.07.03 in karlsruhe

## Lamech

hi,

wollte fragen ob eventuel jemad von euch da ist, zwecks sich mal treffen...

----------

## Tantive

Gentoo wir einen offiziellen Stand im Projekte-Pavillion haben.

Den würde ich als Treffpunkt vorschlagen  :Smile: 

So stay tuned!

Grüsse

Micha

----------

## Lamech

yeah kewl ich bin alle 3 tage da, eventuel kann ich ja auch am stand aushelfen sofern noch bedarf ist, arbeite ja in karlsruhe und wohne auch da.

----------

## Olimaus

ja, ich werde wohl auch da sein.

da ich in karlsruhe wohne wird das mit dem hinkommen für mich nicht so schwer sein *g*

gruss

oli

----------

## wudmx

bin auch da, wohn 20km von KA weg... muss nur mal schauen wie ich das mit offiziellen abi-feier noch mach  :lol:

----------

## aleph-3

oh .. juli und nicht juni .. perfekt .. werd auch versuchen mind. einen tag da zu sein

----------

## Ragin

Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch einmal einen Tag vorbeischneien  :Smile: 

Mal sehen, was sonst noch so in der Zeit ansteht.

----------

## daemonb

Denke, werde mich auch mindestens 1 - 2 mal blicken lassen.

Wer betreut denn den stand?

Bis denne 

daemonb

----------

## Olimaus

wir sollten den thread nicht untergehn lassen...

wäre doch echt mal lustig sich zu treffen. ich glaube wenn ich alleine hingehe laufe ich einmal über das gelände und dann wars das...

mit jemandem nebenebei zu quatschen wäre sicher viel lustiger...

gruss

oli

----------

## seth77

samstag oder sonntag is gebongt  :Smile: 

----------

## redbuller

oi das iss jetz aber kurzfristich . . .

gruebl gruebl . . .

----------

## dpi209

Also (auch wenn ich hier unbekannt bin) ich werde Donnerstags auf dem B2B-Kongress sein, aber wohl Samstag nochmal privat den Tag über hingehen - dass ich da beim Gentoo-Stand vorbeischaue ist dann wohl Ehrensache  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zypher

Bin den ganzen Samstag da, hör' mir den ganzen Audio-Krams an und schlendere dann ein Wenig 'rum.

Wolln wir sagen ~13:00 Uhr am gentoo-Stand?

----------

## keeney

/me is drei tage da  :Smile: 

----------

## -leliel-

ich werd samstag und sonntag dort sein ...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Cool: 

----------

## skipjack

Hi, 

ich würd da auch gerne hin ..

ich hab blos keine Ahnung wie?

mit dem Zug würd gehen aber ich wesi nicht wie teuer das wird  koennte mir das mal jemand  sagen ?

von trier nach Karlsruhe ???

// ich komm mit der bahnshice da niee klar ..

----------

## Genone

Ich würde zwar gern vorbeikommen, aber da ich am Freitag noch einen wichtigen Termin hab sowie ca. 600 km von Karlsruhe entfernt wohne wird das wohl leider nichts.

----------

## Cybersystem

Zu der Frage wer alles am stand aushilft, also ich weiß von: phoen][x (ex-dev), tantive, Pylon, stkn (user),, aholler (user) hmm ja und ich, ich allerdings nur am samstag..

bis denn

----------

## dgt84

Ich wuerde so gerne hin fahren.... Scheisse! Ausgerechnet dieses wochenende hat ein guter freund von mir geburtstag.... muss (und will) da hin, wohnt in Oberammergau (in der naehe von Garmisch). 

Shit.... so close, and i'm going to be so far away...  :Sad: 

Manchmal gibt es wichtigere dinge; hab ihn fuer ueber 6 monate nicht gesehen, und er hatte auch einen schlechten unfall. Besser das ich ihn besuche bevor das nochmal passiert. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es naechstes jahr... Ist es immer in Karlsruhe?

----------

## Cybersystem

Dan Armak kommt übrigends auchLast edited by Cybersystem on Thu Jul 10, 2003 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zypher

Es ist seit letztem Jahr in Karlsruhe und will auch da bleiben.

Die Jahre davor (jedenfalls die zwei, in denen ich da war) war's in Stuttgart.

----------

## daemonb

*hochschieb*

Schon wer geplant morgen da zu sein?

Werde entweder morgen oder übermorgen mal vorbeischauen! Muss mir auch mal ein bisschen was in sachen audio anschauen, brauche ja noch was wie cubase  :Smile: .

Mal schauen was es da so schönes gibt und ich habe es ja net sooo weit von Ludwigshafen/mannehim aus.

bis denne

DaemonB

----------

## hulk2nd

is das noch einschliesslich sonntag? ich wollt nämlich da unbedingt hin aber hab am samstag noch abiball ...

aber von freiburg brauch ich ja grad mal 1 1/2 stunden oder so, das is ja echt im rahmen um da mal vorbeizuschauen!

----------

## plate

Obacht: Sonntag ist nur bis 16 Uhr geöffnet.

----------

## zypher

Na dann schick` Ich Euch doch mal herzlichste Gruesse hier vom LT!!!

Sitze an ner sun mit us`-keyboard und lach mir eins ueber die schlechten Fonts...

Nun denne merkt Euch den LT mal fuers naechste Jahr, ist immer wieder nett hier!

Cheers,

zypher

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Ich war auch gestern da.... war echt klasse auf dem Linuxtag!

Allerdings hätte ich mir vom Gentoo stand mehr verprochen als ein paar Leute die da rumsitzen und Fragen beantworten.....

Hätte schon ein wenig professioneller sein können. Gentoo hat für den "normalen Messebesucher" und die meisten Geschäftsleute den Eindruck hinterlassen nur was für Geeks zu sein. Das ist eigentlich schade weil s nicht richtig ist.

----------

## beejay

 *Ulli Ivens wrote:*   

> Ich war auch gestern da.... war echt klasse auf dem Linuxtag!
> 
> Allerdings hätte ich mir vom Gentoo stand mehr verprochen als ein paar Leute die da rumsitzen und Fragen beantworten.....
> 
> Hätte schon ein wenig professioneller sein können. Gentoo hat für den "normalen Messebesucher" und die meisten Geschäftsleute den Eindruck hinterlassen nur was für Geeks zu sein. Das ist eigentlich schade weil s nicht richtig ist.

 

Nun, hättest Du etwas Geld bezahlt, um einen großen Stand zu mieten? Hättest Du in Deiner Freizeit 100te (bzw. 1000de) Kilometer zurückgelegt, nur um an diesem Stand mitzuarbeiten, oder u.U. sogar einen Urlaubstag geopfert? Hättest Du die Hotelkosten selber bezahlt, nur um mithelfen zu können?  :Wink: 

Der Platz war sicherlich beengt, was aber auch daran lag, daß Gentoo zusammen mit xine auf dem Stand war - 15 Rechner auf 15m² schränken die Bewegungsfreiheit und die Möglichkeiten, die man als Standbetreiber hat, ziemlich ein.

Was hätte sonst noch sein sollen ausser Fragen beantworten bzw. Demosysteme aufzustellen (wofür die Leute Ihr privates Material zur Verfügung gestellt haben)?

Nix für ungut, aber große Reden schwingen kann jeder, aber wenn es ums Selbermachen geht, dann wird plötzlich jeder wieder kleinlaut.

----------

## daemonb

jo, danke an die leute, die sich da die zeit genommen haben.

Ich denke es hätte auch noch einige leute mehr gegeben die geholfen hätten, so ist das sicher nicht. 

Es war eigentlich nur ein eindruck von Ulli Ivens, der ja auch sicher nicht persönlich gemeint war. Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man sich die zeit nimmt sowas zu machen, dass man dann gerne sowas persönlich nimmt. 

Viel mehr fällt mir im ersten moment auch nicht ein als fragen zu benatworten, da ich ja selber nicht da war (musste am Auto schrauben *g*). Habe es also leider doch nicht geschafft zu kommen. Aber für das nächste jahr kann man sich ja ein paar aktionen einfallen lassen. Habt ihr z.B. gentoo als set-top box gezeigt? Oder mit reinem skript, welches immer wieder zeigt, wie ein programm installiert und deinstalliert wird.  War die gentoo xbox da? Als beispiele.

Leider kann ich ja nicht wirklich mitreden, weil ich nicht da war.

Hoffe es war trotzdem ein voller erfolg und die, die sich an dem stand beteiligt haben, haben unseren dank verdient. 

Bis dendeman

DaemonB

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Haltet mal den Ball flach !!!

1. Wollte ich niemanden angreifen

2. Habe ich Hochachtung vor Leuten die sich engagieren

3. Werde ich ja wohl meine Meinung äußern dürfen....

Wenn man auf einer MESSE ist wo man ein System vorstellt, kommen da nicht nur Geeks und Kiddies hin die das System "Cool" finden, sondern evtl auch der  IT Beauftragte eines Unternehmens. Ich wollte lediglich sagen das die Präsentation (warum auch immer) konzeptlos war. Die Debianer haben auch einen kleinen Stand gehabt, habe da aber was draus gemacht !! Soweit ich das gesehen habe waren die Stände an sich auch von Schlund+Partner gesponsort.

Man hätte z.B. hier im Forum eine Geldsammelaktion starten können um den Stand etwas liebevoller zu gestalten. Ich währe der letzte der da nichts geben würde....

----------

## hulk2nd

schaut mal: http://0x63.nu/gallery/linuxtag03

der gentoo stand is auch ansatzweise zu sehen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bashir

Hi!

Ich war am Freitag da und im ersten Moment habe ich noch nicht einmal den Stand gesehen, da ich auf das Logo fixiert war, was aber nirgends etwas größer zu sehen war (vielleicht sollte ich auch mal wieder zum Optiker  :Cool: )

Dennoch:

Luft raus Jungs!

Das überhaupt ein Stand von gentoo dabei war, fand ich klasse.

Keiner hat das wahrscheinlich von der Steuer oder Arbeitszeit absetzen können wie die SuSE Leute...

Aber auch Ulli hat recht:

Hier darf doch jeder seine Meinung äußern, so lange sie nicht beleidigend ist  :Question:  :Exclamation: 

Also, konstruktiver Versuch meinerseits:

Verbesserungsvorschläge für das nächste Jahr

1. Eventuell ein Larry oder gentoo-Logo Plakat im Hintergrund

2. Auch PPC CD's, die DVD-Idee für Leute mit Modem fand ich auch gut

3. Vielleicht einen PC laufen lassen, der in einem kleinen Demo emerge/Portage zeigt; ich sage nur "apt-get is a dream, but emerge is a wet dream"

to be continued

Auch wenn ich nicht davon begeistert bin, die kommerzielle Seite anzumahnen, so ist es aber mit Sicherheit so, dass man mit etwas Profil auch Unternehmen/Firmen anziehen kann und dann evtl. auch Kapital... Das hat ja nichts mit kleinen Ständen o.ä. zu tun, das Beispiel Debian wurde schon erwähnt (Man darf natürlich auch nicht deren zeitlichen Vorsprung unterschätzen).

Nochmal ein Dankeschön an alle, die diesen Stand realisiert haben!

bashir

----------

## Tantive

hallo zuammen...

um mich auch einmal zu wort zu melden. für alle die es nicht wissen: ich hab diesen stand für geeks organisiert.

offizielle Geldmittel die zur Vefügung standen: NULL

tja, das mit dem stand ist so eine sache, man muss alle leute unter einen hut bringen (nachdem man festgestellt hat, dass die leute, die den stand eigentlich organisieren wollten keine lust mehr darauf hatten, aber keinen ton gesagt haben, aber das ist ein anderes thema).

dann fängt man mal solangsam an zu überlegen und zu planen.

man versucht möglichst viele leute zu involvieren, möglichst viele zum mithelfen etc. zu bewegen (was prima geklappt hat).

zur kooperation mit xine: das war hauptsächlich meine entscheidung, die aber mit den anderen mithelfern abgesprochen war. dadurch war es wohl etwas enger auf unseren 15 quadratmetern, ich wage aber zu bezweifeln, ob wir als newcomer überhaupt 15 qm bekommen hätten (xbox-linux hatte 9qm). ausserdem haben die xine leute auch gentoo benützt (also gleichzeitig werbung für uns) und mit dem dlp-beamer, den sie dabei hatten kurzfilme gezeigt, die so viele leute auf uns aufmekrsam gemacht habe, dass zeitweise der gang vor unserem stand "dicht" war.

zu organisation:

ich weiss nicht was mit dem poster sein soll, aber wir hatten ein 1m*1m gentoo poster auf hochglanzfolie, das viele besucher sehr professionell fanden. (dafür habe ich 11 eur aus eigener tasche gezahlt).

ein larry poster hätte auch ich gerne gehabt, leider ist das original vom poster irgendwo im nirvana verschwunden und eine hi-res version existiert nicht.

ich hatte mein auto bis unters dach mit sachen für den stand vollgepackt, darunter: ein gateway-rechner für unsere netzanbindung inkl. monitor, meinen athlon inkl.geforce, mein notebook, meinen 24 port switch, so um die 50 netzwerkkabel, meinen accesspoint und nat. die 1000 cds.

für die cds muss man auch erstmal einen sponsor finden, also hab ich eine präsentation zusammengeklickt und bin damit auf tour zu firmen gegangen (alles meine unbezahlte zeit). als ich dann den sponsor an der hand hatte, hab ich mich um das iso image gekümmert, da es bugs hatte und der dev, der es erstellt hatte im urlaub war, dann hab ich mich noch um das erstellen und designen der grafiken für den cd aufdruck und das cover gekümmert und hab auf meine kosten die master-cd's verschickt.

glücklicherweise war der sponsor auch auf dem linuxtag, so dass ich die cd's nicht noch abholen musste.

tja, und dann muss man nur noch alle zusammenpacken, zum linuxtag fahren, den gesamten stand aufbauen. das auto muss man auch noch irgendwo abstellen (8 EUR am tag) und die kilometer, die abnutzung und den sprit zahlt einem auch keiner.

Da man dann keine kohle mehr hat um 180 EUR für eine Übernachtung im Queens hinzublättern schläft man dann halt in einer alten turnhalle für lau und bekommt ziemlich wenig schlaf ab.

Um es kurz zu machen: Mehr war dieses Jahr einfach nicht drin.

Trotzdem bin ich der meinung, dass die leute, die auf dem linuxtag waren und unseren gentoo-stand unterstützt haben viel spass hatten und ein grosses Lob verdient haben.

Für nächstes Jahr habe auch ich mir mehr vorgenommen und ich freue mich nat. über jede unterstützung.

Hochachtungsvoll

Michael Imhof

----------

## phoen][x

Hey.

Erstmal ein dickes Lob an tantive, pylon, hanno (and other developers  :Very Happy: ) fuer die Organisation und den Aufbau des Standes auf dem Linuxtag. Es war IMNSHO eine gelungene Geschichte.

Dass der Stand unproffesionell war kann ich nicht bestaetigen. Wir hatten recht viele Besucher (und zwar nicht nur Geeks und Kiddies) die lange bei uns am Stand geblieben sind und es wohl auch genossen haben, sich mit uns zu unterhalten. So habe ich doch fast jede 10 Minuten Dans 'Sorry, i dont speak german. Use english.' von der rechten Seite vernommen und auch sonst wurde viel bei uns ueber Gentoo geredet (Schaut mal in tantives Tagebuch) und viele Unklarheiten beseitigt. Die LiveCDs kamen auch sehr gut an, bis darauf dass wir zu viele hatten; aber besser zuviel als zuwenig.

Im Grossen und Ganzen also sehr gelungen. Zudem hat sich gentoo auch noch einen Namen mit dem Gateway gemacht an dem immerhin ein ganzer Block freier Veranstalter hing (Internet uebers Kabel gabs ja nur fuer die Reichen  :Very Happy: ).

Ausserdem: Wo waren die Bedenken ueber die Professionalitaet bevor der Linuxtag anfing? Auf gentoo-deutsch-linuxtag habe zumindest ich nicht viel davon gelesen. Ich weiss nicht ob sich manche der Forumleser vorstellen koennen wie anstrengend eine solche Veranstaltung ist, aber es ist wohl nicht zuviel gesagt wenn ich hier schreibe dass viele von uns anwesenden um 19:00 jeden Tages auch ziemlich fertig mit den Nerven und der Welt im allgemeinen waren.

Nochmal einen grossen Dank an alle Beteiligten.

Cyas,

----------

## Tillit

hei,

ich war am samstag auch auf der messe. meine erste. den gentoo stand habe ich als erstes angesteuert, weil ich gentoo einfach klasse finde  :Smile:  das logo hab ich gesehen *schwör*  :Wink:  und die massen bei xine auch *g*

dafür ein lob für euer engagement. ich arbeite mit jugendlichen, und die wissen nicht wirklich, was es heisst, sich für etwas wiklich zu engagieren. 

mein problem: ich habe nicht so recht gewusst, ob und wen man mit welchen fragen "behelligen" kann und darf. irgendwie waren alle sehr beschäftigt. als anregung: fürs nächste mal vielleicht ne/n direkten ansprechpartnerIn? klare hinweise, wo und was demonstriert wird und vielleicht zu angekündigten zeiten eine installation? oder die üblichen problemchen aufdröseln *g* ja , ich weiss - ihr hattet bestimmt so schon genug um die ohren und dann noch unausgeschlafen -  das ist schon hart... kündigt für die nächste messe eine sammlung an - mal sehen, was zusammenkommt  :Wink: 

und dann: IHR HABT CD S VERTEILT? *mennoauchhabenwollte* ich hab keine gesehen - habt ihr die etwa versteckt?  :Wink: 

also: weiter so, die distro ist einfach klasse  :Smile: 

----------

## bashir

 *Tantive wrote:*   

> 
> 
> um mich auch einmal zu wort zu melden. für alle die es nicht wissen: ich hab diesen stand für geeks organisiert.
> 
> offizielle Geldmittel die zur Vefügung standen: NULL
> ...

 

Hi Tantive!

Um es nochmal zu sagen:

 :Exclamation:  Ihr habt diesen Stand wirklich klasse organisiert und betreut  :Exclamation: 

Ich glaube nicht, dass es in diesen Posts darum geht, Euch zu attackieren oder zu diffamieren!

 *Tantive wrote:*   

> tja, das mit dem stand ist so eine sache, man muss alle leute unter einen hut bringen (nachdem man festgestellt hat, dass die leute, die den stand eigentlich organisieren wollten keine lust mehr darauf hatten, aber keinen ton gesagt haben, aber das ist ein anderes thema).
> 
> dann fängt man mal solangsam an zu überlegen und zu planen.
> 
> man versucht möglichst viele leute zu involvieren, möglichst viele zum mithelfen etc. zu bewegen (was prima geklappt hat).
> ...

 

Dein/Euer Engagement ist nicht nur lobenswert, sonder auch beneidenswert, ich denke das ist hier jedem bewusst!

Das der Stand mit Xine zusammen war, fand ich auch nicht schlecht, so hatten die Leute einen Grund erst mal stehen zu bleiben.

Das Du extra einen Gateway Rechner mitgebracht hast und somit auch anderen gentoo näher gebracht hast, indem sie dadurch in's Inet konnten, ist genau der richtige Ansatzpunkt. Denn sind wir mal ehrlich:

SuSE hatte gerade auch deshalb so einen riesigen, durchorganisierten Stand, weil sie nicht nur etwas darstellen wollten, sondern mussten!

 If you do not have a tough heart, show your pretty face!

Die gentoo Gemeinde hat mit Sicherheit das nötige Herz, was  Kraft und Seele angeht, aber auch den Verstand, sein hübsches Gesicht zu zeigen!

 *Tantive wrote:*   

> Um es kurz zu machen: Mehr war dieses Jahr einfach nicht drin.
> 
> 

 

Und mehr musste dieses Jahr auch nicht drin sein. Ihr habt das wirklich klasse gemacht.

Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass man jetzt schon Vorschläge machen kann (so lange die Erinnerung noch frisch ist...), die nächstes Jahr umgesetzt werden können. 

Es geht auch darum, Euch nächstes Jahr mehr zu entlasten! Finanziell zum Beispiel...

 *Tantive wrote:*   

> Für nächstes Jahr habe auch ich mir mehr vorgenommen und ich freue mich nat. über jede unterstützung. 

 

Und die sollst Du auch haben!

Nochmal der Ansatz, hier ein paar Vorschläge:

1. Ein Spendenkonto fand ich auch gut

Ich bspw. bin gerne bereit das Poster für nächstes Jahr zu spenden (vielleicht ein größeres, dass Blinde, wie ich es einer bin, es auch sehen  :Wink: )

2. Das Team in Ansprechpartner und Organisatoren trennen 

So können sich die einen auf das Technische und die anderen auf das Repräsentatorische konzentrieren 

3. T-Shirts für die Leute am Stand

Ich fand bei den Debianer ganz gut, dass man sofort wusste, wer zum Stand gehört

usw.

 *Tantive wrote:*   

> Hochachtungsvoll
> 
> Michael Imhof

 

Um diesen Wink mit'm Zaunpfahl auch zu kommentieren

Ich möchte nochmal betonen: meine Hochachtung habt Ihr

bashir

----------

## AGM

Dann schilder ich mal meinen Messetag  :Wink: 

Ein Kollege und ich waren auch am Samstag da, nach ein paar mal hin- und herfahren haben wir das Messegelände dann auch endlich gefunden... Bei der Ankunft war es pünktlich 9:00 Prima, von Anfang an!!  :Very Happy: 

Also unsere Din-A 4 Karte abgegeben und rein... Drinnen erstmal nen Überblick verschafft mal ein bisschen rumgepilgert, hier mal geschaut und da mal geschaut, natürlich den Gentoo-Stand angesteuert und dann erstmal an ner Sun-Maschine erstmal E-Mails geschrieben  :Very Happy: 

Danach gings weiter zu den *BSDs, gefolgt von dem Apple Stand... Da hab ich dann bestimmt 20-30 Minuten damit verbracht, das iBook (?) mit dem Monster-Display zu begutachten... Das war schon beeindruckend! Dann Groupware-Lösungen anschauen und rüber ins Internet-Cafe...

Da war wieder "Tagebuch"-schreiben auf der Homepage angesagt...

Irgendwann hat sich dann auch schon der Hunger bemerkbar gemacht, also auf zum Döner... Wir also rein, da frohlockt es uns auch schon entgegen: "Wir machen erst in 20 Minuten auf!!!" Ok, halt nochma über die Messe daddeln... 20 Min. später wieder zum Dönermann, dieser war nun auch bereit uns was zu geben, also erstmal Frühstück/Mittag gemach und wieder auf die Messe...

Nach ein bisschen rumschlendern wars dann auch schon soweit, sich die Plätze für den Hacking Contest zu sichern; War ne gute Idee so früh dahin zu gehen!! Nach dem Hacking Contest hieß es dann auch schon wieder auf den Heimweg machen, wir haben uns gedach, wir verbinden das Angenehme mit dem Angenehmen und gehen danach noch ins Miramar... Dort dann ein bisschen in den Wirlpool gehauen, ein paar leichte bis mittelschwere Verletzungen beim Rutschen zugezogen und dann gings auch schon wieder heimwärts...

Das war also mein Messebesuch   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Für das nächste mal werde ich mir auf jeden Fall ne WLAN-Karte besorgen  :Wink: 

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Wenn ich das zeitlich hinbekomme mache ich gerne das nächste mal mit ! Auf jeden Fall werde ich Spenden, weil mir die Representation von Gentoo echt am herzen liegt. 

Vielleicht bekomme ich einen Sponsor ran, der für die Messe ein paar Rechner springen lässt damit man z.B. mal die Stärken des Paketmanagment und sowas zeigen kann....

Wenn Ihr da konkret was habt (Vortreffen, Ideen, etc) dann könnt Ihr ja mal eine Mail schreiben !

Ich weiss das bei sowas immer Zeit und Energie drinsteckt. Das ist immer so wenn man sich engagiert, ob bei Linux beim Fußball oder beim Musikverein. Troz der Kritik... meine Hochachtung habt Ihr auch. 

Mfg Ulli

----------

